# CHEESE AND IBS-D



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I went to the doc today and even though my lomotil works great they are still days that are not so great and he told me to stop eating any kind of cheese for 2 weeks and then add it in again and see if I see a difference. I dont' do milk, ice-cream or anything like that already but I was eating cheese. He is having me do this because I told him I still have to be careful of what I eat. So does cheese affect ibs-d people that much?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Any dairy can cause trouble for some people. And cheese is dairy.All the bestBQ


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Cheese was also a problem for me, when I was suffering with this. At the time I was fairly successful in substituting soy "cheese."Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Cheese is a high fat food so it could be something that bothers you.


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi,jncase you havent read my notes.i can eat cheese,pizza,gravy,chinese food,italian food,soda coffee,all the triggers i can eat with no problem.this pill covers it all.glycopyrrolate.i only get a dry mouth from it.big deal.im lovin life again.stop wasting money,all this stuff is a waste.people are just making money of your misery.spend your money on all the food you've been depryving yourselves of.all these years.this pill hopefully will do that for you.it does for me.good luck peg


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Where did you get the meds from your doctor? What exactly does it do for you? Does it stop the d and urgency?


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi, yes, talk to your dr. you do need a prescription for it.i got the med .for sweating.whatever is in this med.found the shutoff to the diarrhea.i dont know about pain ive never had the pain with ibs.but the dirrhea was sometimes 15 times a day.since i took the first pill for sweating on 8/24/09.that was the last day i had diaharrea.i cant even make myself get it,with the triggers.im amazed.this pill has found the off switch to diarrhea.i dont know where the on switch is ,but i do know the off.at least for me.i cant possibly be the only ibs sufferer it will help.im eating anything at all.thats why i dont think food is the culprit.i think its stuff like biles and ducts,gallbladder,somrthing in that part of our system not the digestive system.maybe this pill dry's up our excess acids or something and makes us normal again.i dont know.im just so excited about this pill i want it to help all of you talk to your dr. this could be your answer it is mine..good luck to you. peg


----------



## AliceD (Sep 19, 2009)

I find I can eat a little bit of feta or blue cheese on a salad. What I can't eat is any processed cheese, like singles, or any cheese sauce like queso, etc. That is the most predictable trigger that I have.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

PeggkkkkkHow does this medicie differ from Lomotil?


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi ,i dont know the difference,i did take lomotil years back.it was the best of its time.but this pill .stops everything,diarrhea,gerd,anxiety,your mind feels so free and good.im livin life,my bowel isnt making my decisions anymore.i am.im going out the door with no fear.it dont get any better than that,my life belongs to me .not the toilet.thats the personal difference...peg


----------



## Lyndy Lou (Oct 3, 2009)

I find ( and everyone is different) that i can eat Fetta low fat cheese and use small amounts of skim milk in tea or coffee. I have no problems with this but cant seem to eat normal cheese as it goes straight through me.


----------



## j.martini24 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cheese can be an annoyance for me. I'm extremely lactose intolerant. Some cheeses make me feel sick to my stomach, while others don't affect me at all. I've hear that some people can tolerate hard cheeses better, while others can tolerate soft ones.


----------

